# How do you make stove top coffee?



## Angie

My uncle told me how to do this once but I can't remember it all...

Boil water and coffee grounds on the stove...can't remember for how long.

Then pour through your coffee makers filter to remove the grounds.

Drink.

It was verrrry good.  Anyone else?


----------



## Uncle Bob

Your memory is pretty good Miss Angie....

Simmer for 10-15 minutes or so...."They" say you can add egg shells or a cold stone (rock) to 'settle' the grounds in the coffee. I've tried it, but still prefer straining/filtering the coffee before drinking. I've done this on campfires, but now use a percolator designed for the purpose...

Have Fun!


----------



## Yakuta

Hi Angie, yes you boil the water, add the coffe and let it simmer for 15 minutes or so.  I also agree with Uncle Bob that it does not cut it for me. 

Now lose leaf tea is a different story.  I like to boil water, add some loose leaf tea (black or green) and let it simmer for 10 minutes or so.  I add some freshly ground cardamom and freshly chopped mint to it.   I then add some lemon and honey and strain and sip.  It's very good.


----------



## Jeff G.

You can do it that way.  I prefer to bring the water to a boil, put the grounds in and let steep.  Then strain out the grounds


----------



## jpmcgrew

Uncle Bob said:


> Your memory is pretty good Miss Angie....
> 
> Simmer for 10-15 minutes or so...."They" say you can add egg shells or a cold stone (rock) to 'settle' the grounds in the coffee. I've tried it, but still prefer straining/filtering the coffee before drinking. I've done this on campfires, but now use a percolator designed for the purpose...
> 
> Have Fun!


 Its also known as cowboy coffee no matter what you do you will get grounds in your cup.Uncle Bob how do you make percolated coffee? I have two vintage enameled tin percolator coffee makers one makes about a gallon its in great shape the other which is in mint condition was my grandmothers supposedly she used it on camping trips to Canada makes more than a gallon and both have cowboy motifs on them. I remember as a kid thats all we had was percolaters my mother had a I think had a Pyrex. A French coffee press can also make great coffee.


----------



## Uncle Bob

I make coffee (sometimes) in one of a couple old aluminum stove top pecolators..sometimes in an old enamel ware one. Most of the time I make my cowboy coffee when I am cowboy cooking in a new-fangled SS coffee pot.....


----------

